# First Response - No Control Line ?!



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I bought a pack of First Response tests last night. I took two out of the three tests. Both came back with one line, pretty far on the left side of the window, which is the pregnant line. The control line should come up on the right third of the window. Neither test showed a line in the control area, but both had that line in the pregnant area. I called their hotline and discussed it with them. The man said that it seemed it was a positive test!!!!!

Has this happened to any of you guys? I'm going to buy one more test in a different brand and see what I get, but I already felt sure I was pregnant before I tested.










I want to edit my post a little before I hit enter, but my computer is not cooperating, so sorry my thoughts aren't in the most common sense order.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I would take another test, I've always thought that if the control line didn't come up the test was invalid. Thats why they have controls. Hopefully it is a bfp!


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

I was under the impression that you needed both also, but my friend who is an obsessive POAS-er, noticed that when she took a pregnancy test like 30 DPO (cause she was freaking out about not feeling pregnant) all she got was the pregnant line- her theory was that it used up all the ink, because there was so much hormone present. I don't really know if it works that way though. good luck!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CourtBChase* 
her theory was that it used up all the ink, because there was so much hormone present. I don't really know if it works that way though. good luck!

i though about that, But you've seen all the ink thats in those tests! I figure there would be enough to go around!

Get thee to a $ store and start PEEING!!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Okay, so I talked to them on the phone and they said they thought it was a positive, but that for some reason, the control didn't show up. I'd assume it got missed in the factory. I don't think the ink theory really makes sense.

I just bought a clear blue easy test. As soon as the pee hit the area, it showed a "+".








:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

YEAH!! I'm so happy for you!!







HH9M!! Hopefully we will all be joining you in the DDCs soon!!


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

Yaaaaay! I knew it  It must mean that you have really high hormone levels, like my friend who did it at 30 DPO...twins maybe? 

Edited to add: yeah, the ink thing is in left field- it's a weird coincidence though


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Courtney, that could definitely be the case. My son had a twin that didn't develop and I had a miscarriage in December that appeared to be two blighted ovums. ? Not sure, of course, but there seemed to be two distinct placentas. ? And, twins definitely run in the family.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kelly Jene (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------

